

Ask YC: How well does your sign up page convert? - webwright

What percentage of people who click on your "sign up" or "create an account" button actually fill out and submit the form?<p><i>Note</i> that I am NOT asking how many people who come to your site click on the "signup" or "create an account" button (but if you want to answer that question, too, I think it would be interesting)
======
dzohrob
This is a common question, and I'm not sure there's a "golden number" for how
well any page ought to convert; it depends a lot on where the traffic is
coming from. One of your best tools in improving your page, however, is to
test multiple versions at once and see which one converts better.

Moreover, anything you can do to reduce the number of steps and requirements
for the user will also improve conversion. For example, does your product
really need them to confirm their password if they can have it emailed to them
when they sign up or at any future time? Try removing unnecessary form fields,
or deferring them until after the user has signed up.

For reference, my most recent site (still in development) has the sign-up form
on the front page, and we're able to convert 10-15% of random visitors from
AdWords. I feel like that's pretty good. On another site, I struggled to get
8-10% overall conversion. And, on a very simple project (<http://file.io>)
that received a good number of hits from del.icio.us/popular (very
targeted/interested traffic), I was converting greater than 25%.

Just keep making it simpler, and keep testing, and you can improve your page.

~~~
wehriam
A/B testing can help. In a recent project I increased conversion from ~6% to
~13% between six possible layouts.

[http://flickr.com/photos/wehriam/428832337/in/set-7215759419...](http://flickr.com/photos/wehriam/428832337/in/set-72157594190003907/)

------
nickb
I don't have any stats of my own to share yet (soon, very soon I'll have some
from our site once we launch) but here's a page from a marketing report that
shows you 'industry average' of many forms of conversions.

[http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2910/conversionrateshm0.j...](http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2910/conversionrateshm0.jpg)

Enjoy!

PS: Ping me off line for more info.

------
ruslan
The sign-up procedure we have on <http://gtalk2voip.com> is very simple and
quite unique: no new login names, no passwords, not even an email address, but
a working IM account. All user has to type in is his/her GTalk/MSN/Yahoo/AIM
or ICQ id. Upon submission our system instantly sends back an IM message right
to user's messenger with a unique link to his newly created personal account
page. Since we don't have authorization per se (it's done on the messenger
side when user signs-in into IM account), the percentage is very high, I
believe 50% or even higher. One of the advantages is there's no need to
remember another, most likely useless, login name and password. ;-)

The other question I would arise is what is the percentage of active users you
have. I have a feeling that most sites and services keep on in their DBs up to
95% of dead souls -- those who once tried and never returned.

------
Hexstream
On my yet-to-be-launched site, I only have 4 form fields on the signup page:

Login name Password Repeat Password Email

I think anything more (ex: name, age, address) is too much for most sites...
Lots of people will enter fake information anyway, or they'll outright turn
their backs. It doesn't even help against multiple account creation on sites
that forbid it. The best way not to get sensitive information stolen is not to
have it in the first place...

~~~
noelchurchill
Why not just use the email as a login name and make it 3 fields instead of 4?

I think it's best to offer a two stage user signup. On the first page you ask
for two things: email and password. On the next page they are asked for
addition optional information to build out their profile (or whatever) with
things like name, location, etc....

This way you make signing up as easy as possible (2 pieces of info) and still
give them the opportunity to give more info if they want.

~~~
brlewis
It's better not to use _just_ email because people hesitate to give out their
addresses. I give them a choice:

<https://ourdoings.com/reg.html>

------
JeffL
For my MMORPG, Star Sonata, I get very close to 50% conversion (downloading
the free trial) on my landing page: <http://www.starsonata.com/welcome.html>

The weird thing (to me) is that out of the people who download the trial, only
1 out of every 3.66 people actually play it. To play, you have to choose a
user name, password, and enter an email address, but nothing more.

------
ivankirigin
Funnels on google analytics is really easy to setup. Unfortunately, this is
hard to measure for tipjoy, because you can signup in the button, and you
aren't taken to a different page that G.Analytics can detect. I'm recording
page views and uniques for the button, and the rate of signing up. Luckily the
only errors possible are filling out an improperly formatted email or using an
email already in the system.

~~~
emmett
Google Analytics actually just added support for AJAX/Flash actions...look up
the documentation, you can have each step of that process appear as a "page".

~~~
ivankirigin
cool!

------
josefresco
If it benefits the user to enter real information (or plausible) then you
won't have problems with bogus data. Example; social network. If however the
email is only the key into the site, expect a lot of temp emails (with
confirmation) and bogus (without).

If the service is free I've seen as much as 25%, lowest being maybe 8%. If
it's paid you hope for 1% and dream of 3-5%.

------
redorb
I got 1:11 visitors to buy a pallet jack when I started (only 20-30 visits/day
back then) now it has dropped more but less targeted traffic but greater
sales.

------
marcus
Just wanted to tell you that you are on the right path, track everything,
every stage, optimize the pitfalls.

------
nextmoveone
E-commerce averages 3.16%. Forms average 2-10% depending on how targeted the
referring source is.

------
alaskamiller
10%

1% of which seems to just like to send in fake emails

~~~
boucher
I give out fake emails to anyone who forces me to register to try out a
service.

However, I'm perfectly willing to give my e-mail address to a service I've
already verified that I like and want to use.

Try before you sign up is really important for getting good info.

